# Optimal Neocaridina temperature for breeding.



## WDIK (Feb 26, 2015)

I've read a lot that Neocaridina are "fine" in temps from 68-78 or OK in temps of 64-80. What I'm having a hard time finding is the "optimal" temperature for breeding or keeping them active.

I have good control of the temperature in my tank. I currently have it set at 75, but have read some pages mentioning that it should be a little lower.

What, in your opinion is the optimal temperature for breeding and keeping them active overall?

Thanks.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Not 100% positive since im not home, but my shrimp tank is somewhere 76-78... they plenty active, seems they get more active the more of them you have together.

The only thing temp changes as far as I know is speed of growth. Cold water they mature slower and get slightly bigger, warmer water encourages faster growth, but they dont get quite as big. While I have no proof of this it stands to reason that if your looking for faster breeding, use a higher temp and they should reach maturity faster and breed sooner


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

+1 on the higher temperature. I think my tank is at 78F? They didn't breed until after I raised the temperature from 72 to 75.


----------



## WDIK (Feb 26, 2015)

Good info. Thanks!


----------



## Adrand (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine is at 73 and they breed nonstop.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Mine breed at room temperature in unheated tanks year round, and that fluctuates from about 63°F to 80°F. They do appear to breed more frequently in warmer water, but I haven't done any rigorous bookkeeping to verify that notion. 

The lower limit for their survival is uncertain; in my experience they will survive in just about any water that is liquid. At my last house I kept a tank of them in my unheated basement where the temperature stayed in the 40's for months on end. They're a more a temperate species than a tropical species.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

Can confirm previous reports. 

Mine breed year round in temperatures from 66-80 degrees in my unheated tank.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I originally had one of the preset heaters in a small tank and found it was keeping the tank too warm at around 78-79F and there was no breeding going on. I had split stock between this tank and another where I controlled the heat to about 74F. Once I pulled the preset heater the temp dropped to about 74 and breeding soon took off.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

68-69 degrees is what I keep mine at, all mature females stayed berried.


----------



## Plantmytank (Dec 11, 2013)

The warmer the water the faster they spawn. But the downside is that warm water makes their lifespan shorter.


----------

